# Pics of my 91 Integra RS



## Vardoulika (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey new here thought I would share a little. I just got a 95 200sx still verrrrrry stock. Will post up a pic sometime or another but Im sure everyone knows what a stock 200sx looks like, so figured I would post a couple pics of my main pride and joy my 91 Integra RS. Had it for 5 years now and have dont alot of work over that time.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that car looks sick as hell...but the question is.......is it fast?


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

i like the jdm head lights. ives seen them on alot of newer integra front end conversuions, but u got them to work on your 91, very nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that teg is amazing. full props to you and not taking the fabled honda way (read rice) its so clean! please keep up the good work and i hope the 200sx takes the same road.


----------



## Vardoulika (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, I wouldnt say "fast" cause I concider fast to be at least in the 13's but I would say "quick". Its a low 15 high 14 second car lots of fun to drive around. 

First Generation JDM B16A DOHC Vtec Engine
CTR Intake Cam
ITR Exhaust Cam
Hayame 6-Bolt adj. Cam Gears
5-Speed JDM B16A Cable Transmission
DC EM1 Short Ram Intake
DC 4 into 1 Ceramic Coated Header
2.5" Mor-Flo High Flow Catalytic Convertor
Custom 2.5" Cat-Back angled Exhaust System with CF N1 muffler
18" Resonator
A/C completely removed
Power Steering completely removed

Yeah the headlights are OEM HID as well which is nice. All bodywork and paint was done by me.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Beautiful place to take pictures, and a beautiful car as well. Sweet work! :thumbup:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

dang the cheat, thats a sweet ride.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thats a very beautiful teg, never see that body teg clean, everybody rices the hell out of them. JDM tite yo :thumbup: hehehehe

anyway, what are your plans for the 200sx? i say turbo the bad boy, or go sr20det. please go clean on the 200sx!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Not usually a Honda/Acura fan..... but that car looks sick as hell nice job :thumbup:


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm also not a fan of hondas and acuras but that integ does look very impressive


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow man, that looks very clean. You dont have any engine shots? Why did you get a 200sx? Are you keeping this one and keep working on it? I would rather have gotten a new teg (sheer aftermarket) or put more money into this teg. But yeah, what are your plans for the 200?


----------

